# Vanessa Hudgens tröstet Ashley nach Liebes-Aus



## Stefan102 (21 Dez. 2011)

​
Für Vanessa Hudgens (23) könnte es momentan wohl nicht besser laufen. Die hübsche Schauspielerin zeigte sich nun erstmals – wenn auch unfreiwillig – mit ihrem neuen Freund Austin Butler (20) turtelnd in der „Öffentlichkeit“. Paparazzi erwischten das junge Paar beim gemeinsamen Lebensmittelshopping in Los Angeles. Kurze Zeit später tauchten auch noch Bilder von Vani mit ihrer besten Freundin Ashley Tisdale (26) auf.

Gut gelaunt und eng umschlungen liefen die beiden High School Musical-Girls am Montag über den Parkplatz des Shoppingcenters und hatten sichtlich Spaß an ihrem Ausflug. Ganz alleine waren die zwei Mädels aber nicht, denn Vanessas neuer Mann an ihrer Seite begleitete die beiden Stars und lud sogar die Lebensmittel für sie in den Wagen. Ein echter Gentleman eben!

Ashley schien der freie Tag mit ihrer Freundin gut zu tun, immerhin machten neulich erst die News die Runde, sie und ihr Freund Scott Speer (29) hätten sich getrennt. Umso rücksichtsvoller von Austin, mit seiner Vani nicht vor den Augen ihrer besten Freundin zu turteln. Nach dem Großeinkauf schauten sich die drei übrigens noch gemeinsam Weihnachtsbäume an. Da kann das Fest der Liebe ja kommen – für Vanessa und Austin ist diese Bezeichnung definitiv Programm! 

Alle Bilder dazu findet Ihr hier bei uns:
- http://www.celebboard.net/internati...brated-coffee-los-angeles-19-12-2011-x51.html
- http://www.celebboard.net/internati...fast-studio-city-december-20-2011-x29-hq.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Dez. 2011)

dann passt es ja  Gute Freundinnen sind immer für einander da:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2011)

Ashley würd ich auch gern trösten


----------

